# Is there a "find the right thread" thread somewhere?



## crafty_geek (Jun 4, 2017)

I have a set of questions about winter travel and preparedness for a still-just-potential northbound December road trip - broadly stemming from the naivete (sp?) of a Bay Area CA USA resident who grew up in WA with a passenger's awareness of snowy/icy weather. I however lack a driver's awareness of the same.

My questions are varied enough that they may need to even go to different threads.

Is there a good place to post my questions, not expecting a direct answer, but rather a meta-answer as to what (sub)forum(s) to post them on, if they have not been answered already? Perhaps as a comment to this post that I then link in the main post? Or did I miss a "find this topic a home" sticky somewhere?

I very much want to maximize the usefulness of the information I receive to other forum readers. Thanks for the guidance.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

crafty_geek said:


> I have a set of questions about winter travel and preparedness for a still-just-potential northbound December road trip - broadly stemming from the naivete (sp?) of a Bay Area CA USA resident who grew up in WA with a passenger's awareness of snowy/icy weather. I however lack a driver's awareness of the same.
> 
> My questions are varied enough that they may need to even go to different threads.
> 
> ...


generally, probably the Tesla Tech or Software sections cover most questions you would consider posting, or the General sections within the specific model (like Model 3 General here). And there is a cold weather mega thread here, and a Model 3 FAQ thread here that may have already discussed your questions.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

In general you should use the search on the top right. Of course you will probably get a ton of results depending on how you word things, so I often "search titles only" with one or two main words related to what I'm searching for.

The nice thing about this forum unlike others is, if you do happen to create a topic that already exists, instead of a bunch of people just responding this already exists, the mods do a great job keeping things tidy and will merge your thread with an existing one. Never feed bad asking questions


----------

